# HI-LOW HYDRAULICS



## mabris (Apr 5, 2005)

FREE SHIPPING ONLY IN THE US


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Mar 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13186812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILL'S CHOP SHOP.. (Mar 4, 2009)

is this for all 50 states


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Mar 5 2009, 12:01 AM~13186812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BILL'S CHOP SHOP.. (Mar 4, 2009)

cause im in hawaii and i only run Hi-Low since 1997


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i think they mean in the 48 states but i could be wrong. finally got a account.


----------



## mabris (Apr 5, 2005)

we get call from all over the world the latest was Australia


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

got anything in Gold??


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

:0


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Mar 5 2009, 02:01 AM~13186812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!
KITS WILL COME WITH "METAL" COMPETITION CYLINDERS NOT CHROME! 


whats better about hi-lo? not runnin anyones buisness down but a 2 pump cce comp kit is $999 free shipping-is hi-lo better? i never ran there pumps :dunno:









Your Price: $999.95 
FREE SHIPPING! Quantity:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM~15168581
> *!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!
> KITS WILL COME WITH "METAL" COMPETITION CYLINDERS NOT CHROME!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Yes Hi-Low is the best


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

no power balls or coils......doesnt look like much of a deal to me.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM~15168581
> *!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!
> KITS WILL COME WITH "METAL" COMPETITION CYLINDERS NOT CHROME!
> 
> ...


Yes thier is a diffrence!!!!Pay close attention to cyl.and to double slow downs on each pump,center port blocks.But most important the cyl.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Anythings better than CCE IMO.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 24 2009, 01:30 AM~15170666
> *:biggrin: Yes Hi-Low is the best
> *


  like i said i never ran em,i definatly wasnt trying to beat anyone down on a sale or anything,so far ive had great luck with cce,pumps are good and i ran the black cylinders and didnt have any problems(but the chrome cce cylinders are ass,ill agree to that 110%) just wondered what the difference was,what pumpheads are in hi-lo's?? :dunno:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 03:06 AM~15171353
> *Yes thier is a diffrence!!!!Pay close attention to cyl.and to double slow downs on each pump,center port blocks.But most important the cyl.
> *


whats good about 2 slowdowns? one is enough because a pump goes to either front or rears in a 2 pump set up-i have no need for 2 slowdowns because i want both cylinders to drop at the same speed,i dont want them at different drop speeds so what is the good point? :dunno:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 24 2009, 01:31 PM~15175565
> *whats good about 2 slowdowns? one is enough because a pump goes to either front or rears in a 2 pump set up-i have no need for 2 slowdowns because i want both cylinders to drop at the same speed,i dont want them at different drop speeds so what is the good point? :dunno:
> *



For hitting sides.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Sep 24 2009, 04:41 PM~15175660
> *For hitting sides.
> *


so you want your right side to fall faster than your left? or vice versa? :dunno:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT FOR HI LOW...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 24 2009, 12:06 AM~15171353
> *Yes thier is a diffrence!!!!But most important the cyl.
> *


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 24 2009, 01:29 PM~15175533
> * like i said i never ran em,i definatly wasnt trying to beat anyone down on a sale or anything,so far ive had great luck with cce,pumps are good and i ran the black cylinders and didnt have any problems(but the chrome cce cylinders are ass,ill agree to that 110%) just wondered what the difference was,what pumpheads are in hi-lo's?? :dunno:
> *



For those of you who dont know, ALL CHROME CYLINDERS ARE THE SAME!THEY ALL COME FROM CHINA, AND THEY ALL SUCK! not just the ones from CCE( not that I'm a big fan of CCE).


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILL'S CHOP SHOP.._@Mar 5 2009, 07:03 PM~13193328
> *cause im in hawaii and i only run Hi-Low since 1997
> *


YOU MUST BE BILL FROM EWA ............


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

if you dont know you need to try it HiLows only the best


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 * what happen to deez guys? they dont post anymore.....*


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's question for both products: 

What type of gears heads do you get, make model, # ect..

What type of motors

What type of dumps come with the set up

Do you have a choice of port sizes / fitting sizes 

Is there a discount if you order the power ball and coils?

I'm looking for 2, 2 pump set up right now...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 26 2009, 04:23 PM~15194261
> *Here's question for both products:
> 
> What type of gears heads do you get, make model, # ect..
> ...


Those r good questions to ask!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0SEE U SOON GUYS


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

hHi-low elite 2000 8 batts 

View My Video
 :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HiLow!!


----------



## WHITE GIRL (Jul 26, 2009)

In my 2 dr cadillac i got hi/lo single pump 72 volts and it hits and i got a 4 dr cadi same year with a del toro pump same volts if i nose up my cars the del toro pump all day .....just my 2 cents :420:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------

